# Lensrentals 85mm f/1.4L IS mtf tests online



## traveller (Jan 3, 2018)

https://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2018/01/mtf-testing-the-canon-85mm-f1-4-l-is/


----------



## Ah-Keong (Jan 4, 2018)

would they do a teardown?


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, traveller! 

This sumes it up quite well:
[quote author=Roger Cicala and Aaron Closz]
This lens does everything well and one thing (low light) exceptionally well. It’s the decathlete of 85mm lenses.
[/quote]


----------

